# LED lights that can be disconnected from their power supply



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking for LED lights that can be controlled by a Neptune Apex thru a 0-10V signal but all the ones that come like that out of the box are either very expensive or have the wrong spectrum for plants.

So I'm thinking of getting a light that can easily be disconnected from its power supply and insert a 0-10V PWM dimmer that can be cheaply found on eBay.

I know the Current USA Satellite Plus can be disconnected but this will be going on a 90g so I would need at least two, probably three of them. I believe the Satellite Plus Pro and the Ecoxotic E Series can also be disconnected and are stronger lights, but their plugs seem to be a special 5 prong type which so far I haven't found a source for.

Are there any other lights that I could consider for this? Or maybe someone knows where to get this special 5 prong plug for the Satellite Plus Pro or E Series.

The goal is to add a 0-10V dimmer without making any modifications that would void the warranty.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

